# X-trail with custom computer/video/Wifi/etc



## Thighrod (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, long time lurker - first time poster. I thought some of you guys may be interested in what I've done with my X-Trail.

http://mp3car.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=839416#post839416


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome job!! I love how stealthy it is. I also like those rims, which ones are they?


----------



## Thighrod (Jun 12, 2006)

evjm said:


> Awesome job!! I love how stealthy it is. I also like those rims, which ones are they?


Thanks, the rims are factory option on the SE model here in Canada - 17 inchers.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Thighrod said:
 

> Thanks, the rims are factory option on the SE model here in Canada - 17 inchers.



Ah thx, I've only got the measly 16" on the SE.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Thighrod said:


> Hi, long time lurker - first time poster. I thought some of you guys may be interested in what I've done with my X-Trail.
> 
> http://mp3car.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=839416#post839416


Nice install! have been planning to put a PC inside even before buying the Xty. Still collecting parts so far. Can you tell me where the power wire pass through the firewall? and what gauge of wire you are using? Thank you.

Jguy


----------



## Thighrod (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually didn't go through firewall. I went under the truck encasing 4 gauge wire in a heavy duty rubber hose which is secured all along the bottom until it enter through a factory hole in the left hand side storage compartment (in the trunk).


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

:jawdrop: I have nothing to say except I wish I had that install!


----------

